# compaq presario f750us winxp base system device drivers



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey thanks a million to all the prior threads I was able to revert my vista back to winxp and everything seems to work but in the device manager I still have 2 Base system devices that are in question, manufacture is unknown and its on the pci bus 2 , device 5 functions 1,2,3, can anyone tell me what these are and what they do and or how to finish off my win xp reversion from vista. I feel these may be sound card hardware but have no idea for sure.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Have you looked at this thred at HP(?):

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1203114152588+28353475&threadId=1191678

HTH

Bill


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes I have thanks. My modem, wireless and network ethernet works fine. It says Base system Device that thread is no help, but thanks anyway


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Dougman said:


> Yes I have thanks. My modem, wireless and network ethernet works fine. It says Base system Device that thread is no help, but thanks anyway


OK, what device(s) are not functioning, i.e. USB ports, touch pad, keyboard function keys, etc., etc.


Bill


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Everything seems to work but under other devices it says 3 Base system devices that are in question marked, manufacture is unknown and its on the pci bus 2 , device 5 functions 1,2,3, can anyone tell me what these are and what they do and or how to finish off my


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

may be sound hardware devices?? Im not sure


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Dougman said:


> Everything seems to work but under other devices it says 3 Base system devices that are in question marked, manufacture is unknown and its on the pci bus 2 , device 5 functions 1,2,3, can anyone tell me what these are and what they do and or how to finish off my


OK, lets go for this one item at a time. 

If you can't figure out what is missing? Then Go here and download the PC Wizard 2008 program. 

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


Install it and then run the program. After it's finished Go to FILE > SAVE AS and make sure that "Hardware" is selected and the "Format" is set to "Text". Save the file under an appropriate name and attach it here to a message reply. We'll try to find the missing driver from that report.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks will try that asap


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok here it is.
PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.83
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Doug Carmack
User: Doug
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Saturday 16 February 2008 at 02:43

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TK-57 @ 1900 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M

> Hard Disk : Hitachi (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N

> Monitor Type : SAMSUNG - 15 inches

> Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp

> Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****
PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.83
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Doug Carmack
User: Doug
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Saturday 16 February 2008 at 02:42

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TK-57 @ 1900 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M

> Hard Disk : Hitachi (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N

> Monitor Type : SAMSUNG - 15 inches

> Network Card : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp

> Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard

>> General Information
Product : Compaq Presario F700 Notebook PC
Version : Rev 1
Serial Number : CNF75036P6
Unique ID : 434E4637-35303336-5036001B-24EBC485
SKU : KC489UA#ABA
Family : 103C_5335KV
Start mode : Power Switch

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : $HP$
OEM #2 : LOC#ABA
OEM #3 : ABS 72/73 81 82 83 84

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Quanta
Product : 30EA
Version : 86.09
Serial Number : None3
Support MP : Yes, 2 CPU(s)
Version MPS : 1.4

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : Quanta
Type : Notebook
Version : N/A
Serial Number : None
Asset : Unspecified

>> On-Board Device Information
Device : 64 (Video)
Embedded Controller : Yes

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI-Express : Available (64-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v
Slot PCI-Express : Available (64-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v

>> External Connectors

> Bios : Hewlett-Packard

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard
Version : F.04
Date : 11/27/2007 (mm/dd/yyyy)
Address : 0x0 on 1024 KB
DMI Version : 2.4

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : No

>> Functionality
APM : No
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : Yes
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : Yes
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : Yes

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : No
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : No
Network Boot : No

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

>> General Information
NorthBridge (SPP) : nVidia nForce 560
NorthBridge : AMD K8 Bridge
SouthBridge (MCP) : nVidia nForce 560

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : nVidia (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Codename : MCP68
Revision : A2

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : AMD
Revision : 00
Bus Speed : 200 MHz
HT Link : 800.1 MHz
HyperTransport Clock : 800 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
HTT max. Support : 2000 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR2 (800 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5100
Frequency : 316.7 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : CPU/6
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 5 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 5 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 21 clocks
Command Rate : 1 T
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Multi-Processor : No
128-bit RAM : Yes
ECC : No
ChipKill ECC : No
HTC : Yes
UnGanging Support : No
Multi VID Plane : No
DRAM Scrub Rate : Disabled
L3 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L2 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L1 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled

>> APIC Information
Version : 1.01
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : No

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB DDR2-SDRAM

>> General Information
DIMM 1 (Bank 0,1 ) : 512 MB - DIMM
DIMM 2 (Bank 2,3 ) : 512 MB - DIMM

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM 1)
Manufacturer : Samsung
Part Number : M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 
Serial Number : 860E4C10
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : SO-DIMM (67.6 x 3)
Size : 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 46 of 2007
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM 2)
Manufacturer : Samsung
Part Number : M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 
Serial Number : 860E4BFF
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : SO-DIMM (67.6 x 3)
Size : 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 46 of 2007
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : System Memory
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : No
Number of connectors : 2
Max. Module Size : 2048 KB

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : Nvidia Corp
Revision : A2
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Number of PCI Bus : 3
Number of PCI Connectors : 0

>> Peripheral Type
Device 13, Bus 0 : PCI-Express
Device 14, Bus 0 : PCI-Express

>> General Features
Support PCI Mechanism 1 : Yes

>> Bus Information #0
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Nvidia Corp
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control

>> Bus Information #2
Device : SD Bus Host Adapter
Device : MMC Bus Host Adapter
Device : Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter
Device : xD-Picture Card Controller

>> Bus Information #3
Device : AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

> Bus PCI-Express : Yes

>> PCI-Express Information
Number of connectors : 2

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 1.0
Port : 1
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : No
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 1.0
Port : 2
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : Yes
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

>> Device Information
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : Nvidia Corp
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : Nvidia Corp
Revision : A2
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address #1 : 0x3040
Address #2 : 0x3000

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Power Management Interface

> Bus HyperTransport : Yes

>> HyperTransport Host Information
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
HyperTransport Clock : 800 MHz
HyperTransport Frequency : 1600 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
Version : 1.02
Host : Yes

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TK-57

>> General Information
Type : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile
Internal Specification : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57
Model Number : TK-57
Codename : Tyler
Revision
Technology : 0.065µ
CPU ID : F.8.2
CPU IDEx : F.68.2
Brand ID : 3
Microcode : MU0F8283
K8 Revision : 6.0
Mobile : Yes

>> Instructions
IA-64 Technology : No
X86-64 Technology : Yes
FPU128 : No
SSE5 : No
SSE4a : No
SSE4.2 : No
SSE4.1 : No
S-SSE3 : No
SSE3 : Yes
SSE2 : Yes
SSE : Yes
Extended 3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNOW Prefetch : No
3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
AMD MMX Technology : Yes
MMX Technology : Yes
Cyrix MMX Technology : Yes
CLF - Cache Line Flush : Yes
CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : Yes
CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
MON - Monitor/Mwait : No
POPCNT : No
RDTSCP : Yes
SEP - Fast System Call : Yes

>> Miscellaneous
NX - No-execute Page : Yes
VT - Vanderpool Technology : Yes
SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : Yes
FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
xTPR - Send Task Priority : No
DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
FFXSR : Yes
LAHFSAHF : Yes
CMPLEGACY : Yes
ALTMOVCR8 : Yes
ExtApicSpace : Yes
3DNow! Technology : Yes
PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : Yes
LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
ABM : No
MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
IBS : No
P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

>> Features
VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : No
SS - Self Snoop : No
ACPI - Software Clock Control : No
TM - Thermal Monitor : No
TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
HTT - Hyper-Threading : Yes
SBF - Signal Break on FERR : No
DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
CID - Context ID : No
LT - LaGrande Technology : No
PDCM : No
DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No
SMP - MP Capability : No

>> Features Hyper-Threading
Technology : Yes - Disabled

>> Features Multi-Core
Physical Processor #1 (Core #1) : Apic ID 0
Physical Processor #1 (Core #2) : Apic ID 1

>> Power Status
Voltage Control : Yes
Frequency Control : Yes
Thermal Sensor Built-in : Yes
Thermal Trip : Yes
Thermal Monitoring : Yes
Software Thermal Control : Yes
100MHz Steps : Yes
HW P-State Control : No
Invariant TSC : No

>> Addressing Information
Physical Addressing max. : 40-bit
Linear Addressing max. : 48-bit

>> Secure Virtual Machine Information
Codename : Pacifica
Revision : 1.0
Address Space ID : 64
LBR Virtulization : Yes

>> Mainboard Upgradeability
Socket/Slot : Socket S1
Upgrade interface : Unspecified
Supported Speed : 1900 MHz (or more)
Supported Voltage : 1.6V

> Frequency : 1900 MHz

>> General Information
Performance Rating : PR-5700 (estimated)
Real Frequency : 1900.17 MHz
Multiplier : 9.5x
Low/High Multiplier : 4x / 9.5x

 >> Front Side Bus Information
Bus Speed : 200 MHz
HT Link : 800.1 MHz

>> Initial Frequencies
Frequency : 1900 MHz
HTT Frequency : 200 MHz
Multiplier : 9.5x

>> Frequency Control
Core #1 : 1900.17 MHz
Core #2 : 800.08 MHz

>> Control Clock Frequency
Type : PowerNow!

>> Thermal Information
Thermal Design Power : 65 W
Core Power : 27.37 W (estimated)

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : Adaptive
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : Adaptive
Throttle : 798 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 88°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 95°C

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Portable/Laptop

> Number of Core : 2

> Support : Socket S1

> Cache L1 : 2 x 128 KB

>> General Information
Type : Asynchronous
Write Mode : Write-Back
Place : On Chip

>> Cache Information
Data Cache : 2 x 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)
Code Cache : 2 x 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)

> Cache L2 : 2 x 256 KB

>> General Information
Type : Synchronous
Write Mode : Write-Through
Place : On Chip
Multiplier : 1/1x (800.1 MHz)

>> Cache Information
Associativity : 16-way
Line Size : 64 bytes
Bus : 128-bit
Prefetch Logic : Yes

> Voltage : 0.900 V

>> General Information CPU
Voltage : 0.900 V
StartupVID : 0.900 V
MaxVID : 1.125 V

> Processor Temperature : 34 °C

>> General Information

> FPU Coprocessor : Present

>> General Information
Integrated : Yes
Model : Compatible Intel

> Core 1 Activity : 0%

> Core 2 Activity : 0%

<<< Video >>>

> Number of monitor : 1

>> Monitor Information #1
Monitor : Default Monitor
Linked on : NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
Resolution : 1088x612
Working desktop : 1088x584
Main monitor : Yes

> Monitor Type : SAMSUNG 

>> General Information
Manufacturer : SAMSUNG
Product ID : SEC4D45
Manufacture : 2007
Video Input Type : Digital in 0.7/0.3v
Max. Horiz./Vert. Size : 33 cm / 21 cm
Monitor Size : 15 inches (estimated)
Aspect Ratio : 16:10
Gamma Factor : 2.2
DPMS Active-Off : No
DPMS Suspend : No
DPMS Standby : No
EDID version : 1.3 

>> Features
Maximum Resolution : 1280 x 800 @ 59 Hz

> Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Nvidia Corp (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Model : NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
Bus Type : PCI
Total Memory : 256 MB
Texture Memory : 411 MB
Processor : GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
Converter : Integrated RAMDAC
Refresh Rate (min/max) : 60/60 Hz
Codename : G67
Revision : A1
Bus : 128-bit
Memory Type : DDR
GPU Frequency : 100 MHz
Memory Frequency GPU : 666 MHz
Pixel Pipelines : 4
Vertex Pipelines : 1
Pixel Shader Version : 3.0

>> GPU Configuration
Technology SLi : No
AA Mode : OFF
Frame Buffered : 3

>> Video Bios Information
Date : 11/26/07
Version : Version 5.67.32.16.00 
ID : Version 5.67.32.16.00
Bios SignOn : MCP67 VGA BIOS
Forceware : 6.14.11.5655

>> i2C Bus Information
Number of Bus : 3

>> General Features
Width : 330 mm
Height : 185 mm
Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 4294967295
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
Hardware Acceleration : Yes

>> Blend and Shade Capabilities
GradientFill Rectangle : No
GradientFill Traingle : No
Per Pixel AlphaBlend : Yes
Premultiplied Alpha : No

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : Yes
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : No
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : Yes
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : Yes
ICM Device : No

> Current Display : 1088x612 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

>> General Information
Depth : 32-bit/pixel
Refresh Rate : 60 Hz
Birghtness : 75%

>> Supported Resolutions
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
480 x 360 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1088 x 612 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1152 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1280 x 768 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
1280 x 800 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
 320 x 240 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
400 x 300 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
480 x 360 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1088 x 612 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1152 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1280 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
1280 x 800 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
320 x 200 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
320 x 240 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
400 x 300 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
480 x 360 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
512 x 384 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 400 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
400 x 300 in : 256 colours at 60 Hz
720 x 480 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
720 x 576 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1088 x 612 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1152 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1280 x 720 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1280 x 768 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
1280 x 800 in : 32-bit at 60 Hz
640 x 480 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz

>> ICM Information
Profil : sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
Version supported : Windows 5
Compatibility : Windows 4
ICC Signature : Win 

> OpenGL : Yes

>> General Information
Manufacturer : NVIDIA Corporation
Version : 2.1.1
Renderer : GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
Acceleration : Yes, Hardware

> GDI Plus : Yes

>> GDI+ Image Decoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

>> GDI+ Image Encoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

<<< IO Ports >>>

> Port installed : HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

>> General Information
Type : Serial

>> Port Properties
Packet version : 2
Packet Size : 64 bytes
Current/Max Receive Buffer : 8192/0 bytes
Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
Speed : Programmable
Type : Modem

>> Features
DTRDSR : Yes
RTSCTS : Yes
RLSD : Yes
PARITY_CHECK : Yes
XONXOFF : Yes
SETXCHAR : Yes
TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
SPECIALCHARS : No
16BITMODE : No

>> TimeOut Features
ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

>> Default Port Configuration
Speed : 115200 bps
 Data Bits : 8
Stop Bit(s) : 2
Parity : None
Binary Transmission : Unspecified
CTS output flow control : No
DSR output flow control : No
DTR flow control : Disabled
RTS flow control : Disabled
DSR sensitivity : No
XOFF continue transmission : No
XON/XOFF output flow control : No
XON/XOFF input flow control : No
Error Replacement : No
Null Stripping : No
Abort on Errors : No

> Port installed : Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller

>> General Information
Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)

<<< Drives >>>

> Number of Disk Controller : 2

>> General Information
Disk Controller : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp
Disk Controller : Nvidia Corp Nvidia Corp

>> Drive Controller Features #1
Mode : IDE
AHCI : No

>> Drive Controller Features #2
Mode : IDE
AHCI : Yes
IDE Legacy : No
NCQ : No
Port Multiplier : No

> Number of Hard Disk : 1

>> General Information
SMART : Version 1.1

>> Informations Hard Disk Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00
Model : Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00
Serial Number : 071203BB0200WBH40JMC
Revision : BB2OC32P
Serial ATA : Yes
Serial ATA version : 1.0 - (SATA-150)
Support : ATA8-ACS
Size : 120 GB
Cache : 7 229 KB
ECC Size : 4
Multiple Sector : 16
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : Yes
DCO Mode : Yes
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : No
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 5 (ATA-100)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 5 (ATA-100)
SMART : Yes - Enabled
SMART Self-Test : Yes
AAM : No
Write Cache : Yes
Streaming Mode : No
Power Management : Yes
APM Mode : Yes - Enabled
APM Level : 16512
PUIS Mode : No
Security Mode : No
Trusted Computing : No
48-bit Address : Yes
Cylinders : 232581
Heads : 16
Sectors per Track : 63

>> SMART Information Disk Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00
Health : 99% (estimated)
Performance : 95% (estimated)
Threshold Exceeding : No

Raw Read Error Rate (01) : 00000	(Threshold : 062 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Throughput Performance (02) : 00000	(Threshold : 040 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Spin Up Time (03) : 00000	(Threshold : 033 - Worst : 100 - Max : 253)
Start/Stop Count (04) : 00078	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 005 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 067 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Seek Time Performance (08) : 00000	(Threshold : 040 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Power On Hours Count (09) : 0002B	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 060 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Power Cycle Count (0C) : 00077	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(B8) : 00000	(Threshold : 099 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(BB) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(BC) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(BE) : 90024	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 052 - Max : 064)
(BF) : 10000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 097 - Max : 100)
Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 70007	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load/Unload Cycle Count (C1) : 00333	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Temperature (C2) : 50024	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 152)
Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 200 - Max : 200)
Load Retry Count (DF) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)

>> Partitions
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (100 GB)
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #2 (11 GB)

>> Monitoring Information
Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00 : 36 °C

> Number of CD-ROM Drive : 1

>> Informations CD-Rom HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
IDE Channel : #1 - Master Drive
Manufacturer : HL-DT-ST
Model : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
Serial Number : KZ17BO51424
Revision : WC05
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : No
DCO Mode : No
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : No
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 0 (ATA-33)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 0 (ATA-33)
SMART : No
SMART Self-Test : No
AAM : No
Write Cache : No
Rotation Control : CLV

CD-R Read : Yes
CD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
DVD-RAM Reading : Yes
DVD-R Reading : Yes
DVD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD+R Reading : Yes
DVD+RW Reading : Yes
DVD+R DL Reading : Yes
DVD BD Reading : No
DVD BD-RE Reading : No
DVD BD-R Reading : No
DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
DVD HD Reading : No

CD-R Writing : Yes
CD-RW Writing : Yes
DVD-RAM Writing : Yes
DVD-R Writing : Yes
DVD+R Writing : Yes
DVD-RW Writing : Yes
DVD+RW Writing : Yes
DVD+R DL Writing : Yes
DVD BD Writing : No
DVD BD-RE Writing : No
DVD BD-R Wrting : No
DVD HD Writing : No
DVD HD-RW Writing : No

SMART : Yes
DVD CSS : Yes
DVD CPRM : Yes
AACS : No
VCPS : No
Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
Buffer Underrun : Yes
JustLink : No
LabelFlash : No
LightScribe : No
LightScribe Drive Speed : No
SolidBurn : No

Method 2 : Yes
CD-Audio Support : Yes
MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
Side Change Capable : No

Reading CD-Rom : 24x (4234 KB/s)
Reading DVD-Rom : 8x

Writing CD-R : 24x (4234 KB/s)
Writing CD-RW : 14x
Writing DVD-R : 6x
Writing DVD-RW : 2x
Writing DVD+R : 6x
Writing DVD+RW : 2x
Writing DVD+R DL : 2x

Region Code : Installed
Region : 0
User Changes : 4
Vendor Changes : 4
RPC Phase II : Yes

> Drives Letters : C:\ D:\ E:\

>> General Information
Boot Drive : :\

>> Disk #0, Partition #0
Bootable : Unspecified
Active : Unspecified
Primary : Unspecified
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 209 905 227
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 107 471 476 224 bytes
Offset : 32 256 bytes

>> Disk #0, Partition #1
Active : No
Primary : Unspecified
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 24 531 255
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 12 560 002 560 bytes
Offset : 107471 508 480 bytes

> Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 88 GB available on 107 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard Disk
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00 
Free Space : 82%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : Unspecified
Serial Number : 4EB-F35B
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : No
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 8
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 4 KB
Free Clusters : 21619952
Total Clusters : 26238153

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 14593
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive D: (Hard Disk) : 2 GB available on 12 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard drive partition
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00 
Free Space : 16%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : PRESARIO_RP
Serial Number : 8874-71C
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : No
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 8
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 4 KB
Free Clusters : 490555
Total Clusters : 3066406

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 14593
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive E: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 0 KB

>> General Information
Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
Peripheral Type : ATAPI
Model : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N 
Recordable : Yes

<<< Printers >>>

> Default Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> General Information
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> Current Configuration
Version : 6.00
Format : personnalised
Orientation : Portrait
Quality : 600 dpi
Color printing : Yes
TTF Download : Yes
Number of copies : 1
Hatching : Specifical
Paper Type : Standard
ICM Method : Disabled

> Printer installed : Microsoft XPS Document Writer

>> General Information
Port : XPSPort:
Print Processor : WinPrint
Data : RAW
Priority : 1/99
Printing Mode : Spooler
Connection : Local
Bidirectionnal Mode : No
Shared Printer : No
Jobs in progress : 0
Color printing : Yes

>> Loader Information
Loader : Automatically Select

>> Format Information
Format : Letter
Format : Letter Small
Format : Tabloid
Format : Ledger
Format : Legal
Format : Statement
Format : Executive
Format : A3
Format : A4
Format : A4 Small
Format : A5
Format : B4 (JIS)
Format : B5 (JIS)
Format : Folio
Format : Quarto
Format : 10x14
Format : 11x17
Format : Note
Format : Envelope #9
Format : Envelope #10
Format : Envelope #11
Format : Envelope #12
Format : Envelope #14
Format : C size sheet
Format : D size sheet
Format : E size sheet
Format : Envelope DL
Format : Envelope C5
Format : Envelope C3
Format : Envelope C4
Format : Envelope C6
Format : Envelope C65
Format : Envelope B4
Format : Envelope B5
Format : Envelope B6
Format : Envelope
Format : Envelope Monarch
Format : 6 3/4 Envelope
Format : US Std Fanfold
Format : German Std Fanfold
Format : German Legal Fanfold
Format : B4 (ISO)
Format : Japanese Postcard
Format : 9x11
Format : 10x11
Format : 15x11
Format : Envelope Invite
Format : Letter Extra
Format : Legal Extra
Format : A4 Extra
Format : Letter Transverse
Format : A4 Transverse
Format : Letter Extra Transverse
Format : Super A
Format : Super B
Format : Letter Plus
Format : A4 Plus
Format : A5 Transverse
Format : B5 (JIS) Transverse
Format : A3 Extra
Format : A5 Extra
Format : B5 (ISO) Extra
Format : A2
Format : A3 Transverse
Format : A3 Extra Transverse
Format : Japanese Double Postcard
Format : A6
Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #2
Format : Japanese Envelope Kaku #3
Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #3
Format : Japanese Envelope Chou #4
Format : Letter Rotated
Format : A3 Rotated
Format : A4 Rotated
Format : A5 Rotated
Format : B4 (JIS) Rotated
Format : B5 (JIS) Rotated
Format : Japanese Postcard Rotated
Format : Double Japan Postcard Rotated
Format : A6 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #2 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Kaku #3 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Chou #3 Rotated
Format : Japan Envelope Chou #4 Rotated
Format : B6 (JIS)
Format : B6 (JIS) Rotated
Format : 12x11
Format : Japan Envelope You #4
Format : Japan Envelope You #4 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #1
Format : PRC Envelope #3
Format : PRC Envelope #4
Format : PRC Envelope #5
Format : PRC Envelope #6
Format : PRC Envelope #7
Format : PRC Envelope #8
Format : PRC Envelope #9
Format : PRC Envelope #10
Format : PRC Envelope #1 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #3 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #4 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #5 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #6 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #7 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #8 Rotated
Format : PRC Envelope #9 Rotated

>> Resolution Information
Resolution : 600 x 600 dpi

>> General Features
Width : 216 mm
Height : 279 mm
Pixel per inch : 600x600 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 40
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 8
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Physical Offset X : 0
Physical Offset Y : 0
Physical Width : 5100
Physical Height : 6600

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : No
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : Yes
Independent X-Y Scaling : Yes
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : Yes
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : No
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : No
ICM Device : No

> Universal Driver : Not Installed

> Spooler : 0 jobs in queue

<<< Devices >>>

> Type of mouse : Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

>> General Information
Buttons number : 5

>> Settings
Wheel : Yes
Scrolling : 3 Lines
Buttons reversed. : No
Cursor : 32x32 pixels

>> Features
Double-click speed : 500 ms
TRAILS : No
SONAR : No
VANISH : Yes
SHADOW : Yes
X/Y Threshold : 6/1
PEN Windows : No

>> Accessibility
Function Activated : No

> Type of keyboard : HID Keyboard Device

>> General Information
Type of keyboard : 4
Keyboard Sub-type : 0
Function keys : 12

>> Features
Delay : Medium
Frequency : 31
User Preference : No
Underligned menu shortcut : No
OEM Code Page : 437
ANSI Code Page : 1252
ID : 00000409
Layout Type : 1
MAJ Key Enabled : No
NUM Key Enabled : No

>> Filter Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Sticky Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Toggle Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

> Type of keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

>> General Information
Type of keyboard : 4
Keyboard Sub-type : 0
Function keys : 12

>> Features
Delay : Medium
Frequency : 31
User Preference : No
Underligned menu shortcut : No
OEM Code Page : 437
ANSI Code Page : 1252
ID : 00000409
Layout Type : 1
MAJ Key Enabled : No
NUM Key Enabled : No

>> Filter Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Sticky Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Toggle Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

> Joystick : None

> HID Devices : Yes

>> General Information
Device : TabletPC Key Buttons

> Modem : HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

>> General Information
Model : HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Manufacturer : CXT
Connected : COM3
RAS Connection : No

>> Port Properties
Packet version : 2
Packet Size : 64 bytes
Current/Max Receive Buffer : 8192/0 bytes
Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
Speed : Programmable
Type : Modem

>> Features
DTRDSR : Yes
RTSCTS : Yes
RLSD : Yes
PARITY_CHECK : Yes
XONXOFF : Yes
SETXCHAR : Yes
TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
SPECIALCHARS : No
16BITMODE : No

>> TimeOut Features
ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

>> Default Port Configuration
Speed : 115200 bps
Data Bits : 8
Stop Bit(s) : 2
Parity : None
Binary Transmission : Unspecified
CTS output flow control : No
DSR output flow control : No
DTR flow control : Disabled
RTS flow control : Disabled
DSR sensitivity : No
XOFF continue transmission : No
XON/XOFF output flow control : No
XON/XOFF input flow control : No
Error Replacement : No
Null Stripping : No
Abort on Errors : No

>> Call configuration
Wait for dialling tone before calling : Yes
Cancel if the call does not succeed : Yes ( in 60 s.)

>> Specific Information
ATI Command0 : 56000
ATI Command1 : 255
ATI Command3 : SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.70.00
ATI Command4 : HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
ATI Command5 : 256
ATI Command6 : SoftK56 CModem Version 12Rksample Version 342
ATI Command7 : 255
ATI Command8 : Nov 1 2007 # 16:20:29
ATI Command9 : GENERIC
AT+GMM : MM+GMM: HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

> SCSI Host #0 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : CD-Rom
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : HL-DT-ST
Name : DVDRAM GSA-T20N
Revision : WC05
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : Yes
Connected : Yes
Address : 0:0:0

>> Device Recording Parameters #0
Recorder Type : CD-R
Writing Speed : 24x
Max. Writing Speed : 24x
Audio Gap : 2 sec.

> SCSI Host #1 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : Drive
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : Hitachi
Name : HTS542512K9S
Revision : BB2O
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : No
Connected : Yes
Address : 1:0:0

> Disque : Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : Nvidia Corp

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard Company

> Audio Playback : Conexant HD Audio output

>> General Information
Reproduction : Conexant HD Audio output
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 100

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Playback : Microsoft Sound Mapper

>> General Information
Reproduction : Microsoft Sound Mapper
Version : 5.0
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 2

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Recording : Conexant HD Audio input

>> General Information
Reproduction : Conexant HD Audio input
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 101

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : No

>> Record
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.10

>> Specific Information
Voices : 48
Notes : 48
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Software Synthetizer

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : No
Volume Control : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.0

>> Specific Information
Voices : 0
Notes : 0
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : Yes
Volume Control : Yes

> Mixer Device : Conexant HD Audio output

>> General Information
WAVE Output : Conexant HD Audio output
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 104
Lignes disponibles : 1

>> Configuration
Volume Control : Enabled - Source : Haut-parleurs
Wave : associated withConexant HD Audio output
SW Synth : associated withMicrosoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
CD Player : associated withConexant HD Audio output
PC Speaker : associated withConexant HD Audio output

> Mixer Device : Conexant HD Audio input

>> General Information
WAVE Output : Conexant HD Audio input
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 104
Lignes disponibles : 1

>> Configuration
Recording Control : Enabled - Source : Audio input
Microphone : associated withConexant HD Audio input

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : Yes
CommandSAVE : Yes
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

> Network : Yes

>> General Information
Connection Type : LAN
User : Doug
Computer Name : DOUG-MGVVFWYKI3
WorkGroup : MSHOME

>> Net parameters
Host : doug-mgvvfwyki3
Domain : myhome.westell.com
NodeType : Unspecified
IP Routing : No
DNS NetBios : No
WINS Proxy : No
DNS servers : 192.168.1.1
DNS servers : 71.252.0.12
DNS servers : 71.252.0.12

>> Adaptor Information #1
Description : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-1B-24-EB-C4-85
IP Address : 192.168.1.42
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.1.1
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
DHCP server : 192.168.1.1
Speed : 100 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : Yes

>> Adaptor Information #2
Description : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-1E-4C-31-85-B8
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
DHCP server : 192.168.1.1
Speed : 54 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : No

>> User Accounts
Administrator : Built-in account for administering the computer/domain
ASPNET : Account used for running the ASP.NET worker process (aspnet_wp.exe)
Doug
Guest : Built-in account for guest access to the computer/domain
HelpAssistant : Account for Providing Remote Assistance
SUPPORT_388945a0 : This is a vendor's account for the Help and Support Service

>> Domain(s)
Domain : MSHOME
Domain : WORKGROUP

> RAS Connection : No

> Passport.Net : No

> Winsock32 : v2.02

>> General Information
Description : WinSock 2.0
Supported version : 2.02
Status : Running
Sockets max. : 32767

>> Host
Official name : doug-mgvvfwyki3
IP Address : 192.168.1.42
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0

> Network Connection : Wireless Network Connection 3

>> Connection Information
Device : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : No
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Connection : Local Area Connection 2

>> Connection Information
Device : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : No
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Card : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

>> General Information
Speed : 100 Mbp/s
MAC Address : 00-1B-24-EB-C4-85
Encryption : WEP Disabled
Authentification : Open
Connected : Yes

> Network Card : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter

>> General Information
Type : Wireless LAN
Speed : 54 Mbp/s
IEEE : 802.11g
MAC Address : 00-1E-4C-31-85-B8
Encryption : WEP Enabled
Authentification : Open
Connected : No

> Network Computer : 1

>> Server(s)
Domain : DOUG-MGVVFWYKI3 (IP : 192.168.1.42 Þ h‹�)

> Local Group : Administrators

>> General Information
Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Administrator
Group Member : Doug

> Local Group : Guests

>> General Information
Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Guest

> Local Group : Users

>> General Information
Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes. Thus, Users can run certified applications, but not most legacy applications

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : INTERACTIVE
Group Member : Authenticated Users
Group Member : ASPNET

> Local Group : HelpServicesGroup

>> General Information
Remarks : Group for the Help and Support Center

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : SUPPORT_388945a0

<<< Power Status >>>

> Power Status : Yes

>> ACPI Information
ID : PTLTD # SLIC-MPC
Version : 2.00
Revision : 0.0
Power Profile : Mobile
IRQ ACPI INT : 9
APIC MP Support : Yes
ACPI Timer Support : Yes
ACPI Thermal Zone : 1

>> Configuration
Mode : Portable/Laptop
Sleep state : After 0 mn.
Monitor sleep mode : After 0 mn.
Hard drives stop : After 0 mn.

>> Features
Power Button : Yes
Sleep Button : Yes
Lid Button : Yes
Wake-up function : Yes
Display Dimming : No
UPS supply : No
Thermal control : Yes
Sleep level S1 : No
Sleep level S2 : No
Sleep level S3 : Yes
Sleep level S4 : Yes
Sleep level S5 : Yes
Switch power off : Yes
Sleep state : Yes
Advanced sleep mode : No

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Portable/Laptop

>> Drives Power Management Information
Drives Spin Down : Yes
Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

> Battery : Yes

>> General Information
Nb. Battery : 1

>> Battery Information
Charge : High (87%)
Place : Unspecified
Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard
Chemistry : LION
Product Name : Primary
Technology : Rechargeable
Designed Capacity : 88800 mWh
Full Charge Capacity : 63936 mWh
Capacity : 55885 mWh (87.4%)
Level : 28%
Voltage : 11.88 V

> Supply : Battery

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : Adaptive
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : Adaptive
Throttle : 798 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 88°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 95°C

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Portable/Laptop

> Active Power Scheme : Portable/Laptop

>> Power Schemes Information
Home/Office Desk : This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
Portable/Laptop : This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
Presentation : This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
Always On : This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network. Use this scheme if you do not have network wakeup hardware.
Minimal Power Management : This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
Max Battery : This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.
Intervideo DVD5 : Intervideo DVD5

> UPS : No

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring

>> General Information
SMBus Address : 0x3040
SMBus Address : 0x3000
Support : 30EA

> Voltage CPU : 0.90 V

>> General Information CPU
Voltage : 0.900 V
StartupVID : 0.900 V
MaxVID : 1.125 V

> Processor Temperature : 34 °C

>> General Information

> Battery : 11.88 V

> ACPI Thermal Zone : 37 °C

>> General Information
ACPI Thermal Zone #1 : 37 °C

> Video Monitoring : nVidia Driver

> GPU Temperature : 47 °C

> GPU Fan : 84%

> Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

> Hard Disk Temperature Hitachi HTS542512K9SA00 : 36 °C

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****
Hope it helps, thanks guys


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

BEFORE you try any of the below steps check in the Device manager for a "Universal Audio Architecture" driver listing. That HAS to be there or the modem AND the sound will NOT work.They are now interlinked at the deepest levels of code. 

To check your sound? Run the following program. Go to START > RUN > type "dxdiag" (without quotes). This will test your audio and video system components. Report any failures. You can, if you like, generate a report.

Running this program will eliminate the video and audio portions. IF it's successful? Let me know, if not? Let me know too, and provide that report so we can see what's missing. OK?

To "test" your modem? Go to START > SETTINGS >CONTROL PANEL > MODEM and/or Remote connections. See if a modem is listed and use the "Properties" function to test the modem, if it's installed. If it's there and it passes the self test? Then there is a near 100% chance the modem will work just fine.

Since you've already said you have an internet connection? Then your basic network should be just fine. There are no built in utilities that will test this for you.

Does your Touchpad / Mouse work? Do your "Function" keys work? Does your built in number pad work? Do the audio jacks work, i.e. plug in speakers and a headphone to check these out. Does your microphone work?

Do your Digital Media slots work? Put a card in and see if the lights come on and you can see the device in "My Computer"! These are the things that you can check easily via a simple visual check or mechanical examination.

Also, you provide this information in your original message:

**** Begin Quote ****

I still have 2 Base system devices that are in question, manufacture is unknown and its on the pci bus 2 , device 5 functions 1,2,3

**** End Quote ****

This description, while cryptic, doesn't tell us much about the device(s) in question. Why? because no devices have a firm location on the PCI bus. Each time they are enumerated they can be placed at different locations on the PCI Bus.

If we can't locate the device via the testing methods? The we might have to go a slightly more "techie" approach, i.e. use of a program that enumerates your PCI Bus one item at a time.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok tested the sound, modem, ran diag, UAA is installed and working fine. I pluged a cam into the ubs and it worked and found new TV hardware and installed it no problem. The mic doesnt seem to work but its an old mic and frankly I dont know if it works or not, all sounds and speakers work. I was wondering if I installed the wrong version nvidia would that have anything to do with it. My wireless network also works but the light stays orange instead of turning blue when its on. Function keys appear to work also. Drivin me nuts but at least everything appears to function.


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess we need to do the pci enumerator thing program that checks them one by one.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Dougman said:


> Ok tested the sound, modem, ran diag, UAA is installed and working fine. I pluged a cam into the ubs and it worked and found new TV hardware and installed it no problem. The mic doesnt seem to work but its an old mic and frankly I dont know if it works or not, all sounds and speakers work. I was wondering if I installed the wrong version nvidia would that have anything to do with it. My wireless network also works but the light stays orange instead of turning blue when its on. Function keys appear to work also. Drivin me nuts but at least everything appears to function.


The "microphone" I was referring to is the one that was built in to the machine. Actually it's on the top left hand side of the laptop display. Well, it says its there in the maintenance manual. Maybe your model doesn't have one??

I'm having trouble getting a positive ID on your MAIN Chipset number. But I have positively Identified your Graphics driver as a GeForce 7000M. That is "normally" mated with the nForce 610M Main Chipset. I, also, found indications that this is a nForce 630A Main Chipset and it's a GeForce 7050 graphics chipset. I will tell that they are VERY close to each other in specifications. I'm pretty sure that drivers for either setup will work with the other. BUT, I don't know this for a FACT. HP / Compaq are not very forth coming on this matter. Meaning they are not talking or providing any information on the subject.

To help resolve this isse. I'd like you to take note of my signature. In that signature area you'll see a program link called PCI32. If you would follow that link to Craigs web page and down load the program there. This program probes the PCI bus and reports what it finds.

This is what they call a "stand alone" program just extract the contents of the archive to a directory of your own making and then run the program. There is no install program, everything needed to run the program is in the directory where it is extracted to. When you no longer need it? Just delete the whole directory.

This is one of those "techy tools" or geek tools if you prefer? It only works from the command line or console mode, if you prefer that term. Simply put do this:

# 1 - Goto START > RUN > type "cmd" (no quotes)
# 2 - Navigate to the directory where you place the files
# 3 - Type PCI32 at the command line.

Doing this will quickly displaty all the information that is gathered by the program. To make and save a file for posting here, as an attachment or in a message here, do this:

# 1 - Type PCI32 /?
# 2 - This will display all the command line options
# 3 - Read how to generate a report, it's fairly simple.

Then post this report here. This WILL solve a lot of the problems we are having in identifying these unknown devices, and it WILL answer some questions about the Main Chipset and the graphics chipset.

ALSO, there is a link on Carig's web page for the PCIDEVS.TXT file. When you install the PCI32 program? Grab a copy from Craig's link, and place it in the directory where you extracted the PCI32.ZIP file. The link for the PCIDEVS.TXT file is a hot link. This text file is updated constantly. Some times several times a day.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Dougman (Feb 15, 2008)

Problem Solved, It Was A Card Reader Device!!!! Thaks Soo Much To Everyone For All Thier Help. If I Was Rich Wed All Go To Holland Or The Rio, If Ya Wanna Vacation In Pgh Let Me Know Lol


----------



## ooa99 (Jan 27, 2008)

All the drivers are in there, and the instructions too:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KM74PCKC

It does work WiFi, but the light doesn't turn blue anymore.

There are 2 problems: if you connect a Mic it will not work and if you connect headphones, the speakers still makes sound. Tehe trick is:
You need to mute then plug in headphones to use them with deck speakers off. adjusting the volume with fn and volume key will return the deck speakers. So if you need to adj volume with headphones, do it with wave balance or the media player volume with a mouse. If you adj volume with keyboard you need to unplug headphones and re-mute then plug headphones back in.
The Audio driver is not working properly, but is the best so far.


----------



## jerryd772002 (Feb 22, 2008)

I Need Help Please Someone Please Give Me A List From Start To Finish Of All The Downloads That Worked To Get You F750us Up And Runnig I Am Finding That I Am Getting Overwhelmed With All The Bouncing Around In Those Other Threads Please Help!!!!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jerryd772002 said:


> I Need Help Please Someone Please Give Me A List From Start To Finish Of All The Downloads That Worked To Get You F750us Up And Runnig I Am Finding That I Am Getting Overwhelmed With All The Bouncing Around In Those Other Threads Please Help!!!!



Please start a separate thread. There are several threads dealing with the F700 Series of machines. You might want to take a look at them first.

Bill


----------



## euphoric (Apr 1, 2008)

okay.. jus fyi...

the Sound driver problem.. mic not working and sound from both speaker and headphones... of Compaq F700 is solved with this driver... working fine on my lappy... :grin:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

run the setup.. gives error.. its normal.. later go to device manager.. and for "Audio device for HD" browse the driver (Have Disk) in the extracted directory.. and select "WiSVHe5.inf"

avoid the warning.. n go ahead with the selecting the driver.. n after reboot... its working! :grin:


----------

